# Byrd Cara Cara - Impulse Buy



## ringzero (Nov 12, 2007)

While ordering a couple of Streamlight AAA lights and a Buck X-Tract through Lighthound, I realized that adding another item for 20 bucks would put me over the minimum for free shipping. So, acting on impulse, I clicked the button to add a Byrd Cara Cara plain edge with G10 scales to my cart - for an additional 22 bucks.







After carrying and using the knife for a week, I'm happy that I yielded to impulse and bought it. Eventually, I'll get around to posting a review of this knife - and also of the Buck X-Tract - but until then I'll post these initial impressions.

Fit and finish are not bad - adequate for a knife in this price range.

At 5.6 ounces and 4.75" closed, the knife feels fairly substantial in my hand and also when clipped into a trouser pocket.

Ergonomics are excellent. The G10 grips are very grippy indeed and the handle design allows for excellent control, even when wet, in the 'normal' grip position.

The very cleverly shaped handle and the jimping on the blade's choil and spine allow the user to 'choke up' on the blade to improve control during fine cutting, which works very well.

The handle design also allows for moving one's grip down the handle to provide more leverage for chopping.

My main ergonomical gripe is that the knife is slightly handle heavy, with the balance point falling just behind the forefinger in a 'normal' grip.

The 4" long by 1/8" thick blade is big enough for serious cutting chores. At first I wasn't sure about the shape of the blade, but after using it for a while I've come to like it - good shape for a general utility blade.

Over the last several years I've grown used to EDC of 3" to 3.25" blades weighing from 2 to 3 ounces. This knife feels substatially heavier, but it also feels much more capable than my normal EDC knives.

Out of the package the knife was sharp, but not 'shaving sharp.' The blade would grab hair on my arm, but would not shave it smoothly. The blade would push cut newspaper, but only after careful initiation of the cut. (By contrast, the brand new Buck X-Tract would easily shave arm hair and would push cut newspaper effortlessly.)

After breaking down a few cardboard boxes, pruning back some bushes, opening a few clamshell packages, splitting some 1" diameter sticks, and a whole lot of whittling of some very hard wood - the edge is still usable, but could definitely do with a touch up.

After using it for a variety of tasks for over a week, I've become rather fond of this knife. While capable of fairly heavy duty tasks, its clever design also allows fine control when whittling or performing delicate tasks.

So far this knife seems to be great "bang for the buck," but only time will tell how durable it really is. Decent build quality. Good ergonomics. Versatile enough to handle a variety of tasks, including fairly heavy duty tasks.

A decent general utility knife at a very reasonable price.

.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 14, 2007)

ringzero said:


> A decent general utility knife at a very reasonable price.


From the looks of it, I'd say so. Congratulations on your score!


----------



## Waffle (Nov 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Dirty Bob (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you made a good purchase. With the Byrd line, Spyderco has shown us that you can build low-priced knives that still give good service. The Byrds are one of the best low-cost lines available, IMHO.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, as far as impulse buys go; a Cara Cara is one of the better ones I can think of. Very useful one-hander, and definitely not pricey.


----------



## Dantor (Nov 18, 2007)

I've heard many good things about the Cara Cara, and for the price, it's hard to go wrong! Congrats and give us updates


----------



## ringzero (Dec 5, 2007)

Dantor said:


> I've heard many good things about the Cara Cara, and for the price, it's hard to go wrong! Congrats and give us updates




Update on the Cara Cara: I've been using this knife a lot and am liking it more and more.

Around the house for those tough jobs that seem to come up unexpectedly, it excels. When working out in the yard I often need to open packaging, break down cardboard boxes, cut back bothersome branches, bushes, etc. The Cara Cara completes those tasks with ease, saving me a trip inside to grab a box cutter, pruner, etc.

Compared to my smaller, lighter EDC folders, the Cara Cara offers a lot more capability. It will cut through quarter-inch branches with a single chop, and half-inch branches with a few chops. Cutting tasks that I'd hesitate to try with smaller folders, the Cara Cara powers through handily. The clever design of the blade and handle - jimping and choil - provides control to easily accomplish finer cutting tasks.

After weeks of use, the blade wasn't dull, but was nowhere near as sharp as it was out of the box. A Lansky sharpener was used at 25 degrees with medium then fine stones. (Thought about using the 20 degree setting, because the steel seems tough enough to hold a good edge at 20 degrees. But, for the rough use this knife gets, the 25 degree edge will probably work out better.)

Five minutes of sharpening and the blade would pop hairs off the back of my arm - sharper than it was out of the box. Could strop it and get it sharper, but why bother? It's plenty sharp enough for the tasks it'll encounter.

I haven't abused the knife - no prying or batoning - but I haven't pampered it in the slightest. It chopped a bunch of branches and cut through some very hard knots while whittling. The pointy tip was used to drill holes through hard, seasoned wood. Also split some one to two inch diameter sticks. While not ideal for the task, this knife could cut poles and shape pegs for an emergency shelter.

Keeps a decent edge through lots of tough cutting, and the edge restores to shaving sharp quickly and easily. If this knife is broken or lost, the inevitable pangs of regret will be less severe because, "Hey - it was only twenty bucks!"

For its price, this is a great beater knife that holds up well under rough use.

.


----------



## Dantor (Dec 6, 2007)

very interesting, ty rz. I got a Meadowlark last year and used it some then put it in the b.o.b. as a spare. using your knife and really testing out is a good habit which I need to practice more.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Mar 29, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to say thanks for the review. I picked one of these up for a friend and they are pretty happy with it. I was also impressed by it during the short time it was in my hands. Pretty decent quality for the price - solid lockup and the factory edge was razor sharp. If I hadn't read your review I would have never even considered this knife.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 30, 2008)

+1 The Cara Cara is a great performer at a super price.


----------



## Dantor (Mar 31, 2008)

congrats to all you folks! more pictures more pictures! 

so much for so little!


----------



## mossdabomb (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice buy, ill be sure to check it out next time im in the market.


----------



## Mdinana (Apr 5, 2008)

I like the Cara Cara as well. But, got mine with the metal handles, and its weight is just short of my Ford Explorer. So, good call on the G-10.

Mine is relegated to my BOB - too large a blade, and too heavy, for EDC work. 

Now if only they had that blade shape in a 3" version!


----------



## PhotonAddict (Apr 12, 2008)

Mdinana - I agree, the Cara Cara is a bit big for EDC and I imagine the SS handled version must be pretty heavy (I got the G10 version also). Perhaps the Byrd Meadowlark or Robin might suit your needs. I just got a Robin with G10 scales. The quality of the fit and finish is pretty good. The comet shaped thumbhole gives the blade a stubby look but the edge has a similar shape to the Cara Cara - a little sweep to it but not too much.


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had the FRN scaled Cara Cara for awhile, fantastic quality, but is a little big for EDC even for me!


----------

